

Objective-C and Cocoa Best Practices - emilam
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/155964/what-are-best-practices-that-you-use-when-writing-objective-c-and-cocoa

======
weaksauce
Interesting design decision to make properties automatically create semaphores
for atomic properties. Seems that most apps would not need the multithreading
data protection that a mutex would provide.

Is there a time where this is not the case?

